# 53 Colorflow Project



## JimRoy

I just started a 1953 Colorflow project on December 1st and I’m making some good progress.  I started with a severely damaged frame which took two weeks in the welding shop to repair.  I could have purchased another frame, but I just couldn’t leave this one to rot.  Now it’s straight and true and looks great. I built and trued my own wheels, and I’m collecting all the parts. Thanks to tech549 for all his help thus far.  Once I get it built, I’m going to tear it down and send all the parts to chrome, then start the JimRoy painting process.  Should be show quality when completed.  I’m currently looking for a rear fender.   Thanks for looking.  JimRoy


----------



## OZ1972

Very nice work Jim Roy  , i have no doubt this will be a show stopper when it is finished , cant wait to see it all done , i love your attention to detail !!!!!!!


----------



## JLF

Excellent project, looks great already!


----------



## JimRoy

Progress as of 1/24.   Ready to break down, bag & tag and head to the chrome shop.  Painting will have to wait until it warms up in my shop.  Thanks for looking.  JimRoy


----------



## Rides4Fun

Wow!  Your effort in pulling that together is awesome.  Can’t imagine what it’s going to look like after painting, as it looks so cool as it is now!


----------



## 1817cent

Wow, great project!  Looks like a good one..


----------



## nick tures

looks good as is !!


----------



## JimRoy

Thanks Cabers for your compliments.  I’m going to pause for a couple of weeks to restore some seats.   Stay tuned.   JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

Seat restorations are so much fun and rewarding.  I’ve done many.  I should get the pads installed and shaped this week and the leather wrapped next weekend. JimRoy


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Dang, that's a good-looking Colorflow you got there! What color or colors is it going to be painted?


----------



## JimRoy

Bike from the Dead said:


> Dang, that's a good-looking Colorflow you got there! What color or colors is it going to be painted?



I’m not a big fan of the Colorflow paint schemes, but if I go with one it would probably be the red, black and gold like the below.  However, I’m not a big fan.  Any suggestions???


----------



## tacochris

JimRoy said:


> I’m not a big fan of the Colorflow paint schemes, but if I go with one it would probably be the red, black and gold like the below.  However, I’m not a big fan.  Any suggestions???



I can understand that because visually, the color patterns and placement is a tad busy for such a classy bike.  I think the thing that loses me visually is the red at the bottom of the fork.  What if you take everything thats gold and make that something that doesnt pop as much.


----------



## Superman1984

JimRoy said:


> I’m not a big fan of the Colorflow paint schemes, but if I go with one it would probably be the red, black and gold like the below.  However, I’m not a big fan.  Any suggestions???
> 
> View attachment 1356101



I am thinking of doing 1 in black majority of the frame, copper or rose gold accents as the tank etc & like a graphite metallic gray color. Modernize it some with a metallic & they look amazing in the sun! Their Vintage curves & styling remain classy regardless. Black frame, green front frame & cream or even that gold accents would be Killer Sharp!


----------



## Rides4Fun

Well, that would be a tough decision for me Like you, I’m not the biggest fan of the original color scheme, either.  I really like a less flashy color and look since it makes all of the other chrome eye candy pop out, rather than competing with it, as well as the reflectors on the tank.  But, if my goal was a total restoration, I would favor the combo you have chosen.  Now, I understand why having two of the same model bikes may be necessary on occasion!


----------



## Superman1984

Rides4Fun said:


> Well, that would be a tough decision for me Like you, I’m not the biggest fan of the original color scheme, either.  I really like a less flashy color and look since it makes all of the other chrome eye candy pop out, rather than competing with it, as well as the reflectors on the tank.  But, if my goal was a total restoration, I would favor the combo you have chosen.  Now, I understand why having two of the same model bikes may be necessary on occasion!



Having 2 doesn't make it any easier; I'd either want to do twins or ying/yang them. I think if you stick to original restores but change the color schemes it doesn't ruin it. Makes it unique & just draws more attention.


----------



## JimRoy

I painted a wood grain pattern on a bike a few years ago.  I could give the Colorflow a 1950s woody paint scheme.  Wood grain the tank and rear rack sides.   Perhaps I should go lay down. JimRoy


----------



## OZ1972

Hey jim Roy I really admire your work , you build some of the cleanest bikes out their , just use your imagination on the paint job on this build & I am sure it will be  amazing !!!!!!


----------



## Superman1984

@JimRoy Now that woody paint scheme would be Unique. I have seen youtube of them painting truck frames like that and only 1 bicycle. It may have been you doing the bicycle in the garage. Lol


----------



## tech549

i saw a bike bicycle larry had, a monark super deluxe ,i believe it was a pearl white,looked awesome!!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

JimRoy said:


> I’m not a big fan of the Colorflow paint schemes, but if I go with one it would probably be the red, black and gold like the below.  However, I’m not a big fan.  Any suggestions???
> 
> View attachment 1356101



Hmmmmmm.... I can see why you both don't like and sort of like the paint scheme you showed. I like the idea of muting the gold/tan that @tacochris suggested, and doing a woodie-style tank and rear rack like you were thinking sounds good too. Personally, I'm wondering what it'd look like if you just got rid of the red, and left most of the gold/tan on black? I mean, that'd probably still be too busy, but it's an idea. Honestly though, seeing it in primer makes me think it'd look good in one solid color. Maybe a nice satin black or something would help make all that chrome pop.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

There's so much chrome on that bike, I really feel you'd have more than enough contrast just using one solid color for all the painted parts.


----------



## tacochris

Heres a cool idea that just popped into my head.  What if you go and do a bunch of picture research on 1953 cars from that era and try to mimic or pay homage to one of the ones you love the most.  That both keeps the bike classy and pays respect to the history and heritage of the year.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

tacochris said:


> Heres a cool idea that just popped into my head.  What if you go and do a bunch of picture research on 1953 cars from that era and try to mimic or pay homage to one of the ones you love the most.  That both keeps the bike classy and pays respect to the history and heritage of the year.



I was thinking that too! Maybe look at '53 Buicks, since it has the portholes!


----------



## JimRoy

tacochris said:


> Heres a cool idea that just popped into my head.  What if you go and do a bunch of picture research on 1953 cars from that era and try to mimic or pay homage to one of the ones you love the most.  That both keeps the bike classy and pays respect to the history and heritage of the year.



Here’s the paint scheme I’m going with.  Thanks for your suggestion.  It should look amazing.   JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

Bike from the Dead said:


> I was thinking that too! Maybe look at '53 Buicks, since it has the portholes!



Here’s what I’m going with.  Thanks for your input.  JimRoy


----------



## Bike from the Dead

JimRoy said:


> Here’s what I’m going with.  Thanks for your input.  JimRoy
> 
> View attachment 1357142



I think you've found yourself a winner! I'm looking forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## JimRoy

tacochris said:


> I can understand that because visually, the color patterns and placement is a tad busy for such a classy bike.  I think the thing that loses me visually is the red at the bottom of the fork.  What if you take everything thats gold and make that something that doesnt pop as much.



Thanks for your suggestion.  All the gold will be wood grain.  It may pop the same.  Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

Superman1984 said:


> I am thinking of doing 1 in black majority of the frame, copper or rose gold accents as the tank etc & like a graphite metallic gray color. Modernize it some with a metallic & they look amazing in the sun! Their Vintage curves & styling remain classy regardless. Black frame, green front frame & cream or even that gold accents would be Killer Sharp!



Keep us posted on your build.  Sounds amazing.   Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

Bike from the Dead said:


> Hmmmmmm.... I can see why you both don't like and sort of like the paint scheme you showed. I like the idea of muting the gold/tan that @tacochris suggested, and doing a woodie-style tank and rear rack like you were thinking sounds good too. Personally, I'm wondering what it'd look like if you just got rid of the red, and left most of the gold/tan on black? I mean, that'd probably still be too busy, but it's an idea. Honestly though, seeing it in primer makes me think it'd look good in one solid color. Maybe a nice satin black or something would help make all that chrome pop.



I love your ideas.  I’m getting rid of the red. May go with a satin or matte finish in some places. 
thanks, JimRoy


----------



## tacochris

JimRoy said:


> Here’s the paint scheme I’m going with.  Thanks for your suggestion.  It should look amazing.   JimRoy
> View attachment 1357128



I love where this is going, that is gonna look really classy!  Matching that car, people will see the bike and be surprised its a custom one-off!


----------



## JimRoy

JimRoy said:


> Seat restorations are so much fun and rewarding.  I’ve done many.  I should get the pads installed and shaped this week and the leather wrapped next weekend. JimRoy
> View attachment 1349037



Seats are done, back to the Colorflow. I worked on the 1953 Buick Graphic all afternoon.  I’m hoping for the best.


----------



## JimRoy

I’m making good progress on the 1953 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike.  Here’s a glimpse of the tank.  It will receive several coats of gloss and buff to a brilliant shine. It will also receive custom chrome ports to match the Buick ports.  Don’t ask me how I’m gonna do it because I don’t know yet.  All the parts are still at the Chrome shop and I am making good progress on the paint and graphics.  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

I completed the chair guard today and buffed a few parts.  The paint and graphics are almost perfect.  I added a trim detail on the chain guard to match the 53 Buick Roadmaster trim.  The pictures don’t do the parts justice.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

This thing's going to turn out _freaking amazing! _I mean look at that! The wood grain, that paint! I am so excited to see the end result!


----------



## JimRoy

I wet sanded and buffed the other tank half this morning and test fitted the horn. I’m almost ready for the chrome parts.  My chrome shop is a little slow


----------



## tech549

jim what are you doing with the fenders ?what paint scheme?


----------



## JimRoy

tech549 said:


> jim what are you doing with the fenders ?what paint scheme?



The front fender is painted and awaiting clear coat. It has chrome trim to match the trim on the 53 Buick.  The rear fender will receive wood grain trim to match the rear hatch of the Buick.  I wish it would warm up in Central Indiana so I can finish painting the frame and fenders. I have nice painting equipment, but no paint booth☹️


----------



## JimRoy

I have a few more pieces almost completed on the 53 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike. I still have to wet sand these pieces, clear coat, wet sand and buff.  The chrome shop should be done in 2-3 weeks. Thanks for looking.  Jim


----------



## tacochris

JimRoy said:


> I have a few more pieces almost completed on the 53 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike. I still have to wet sand these pieces, clear coat, wet sand and buff.  The chrome shop should be done in 2-3 weeks. Thanks for looking.  Jim
> View attachment 1413902



Wow man, I just love it.  I see these types of threads all the time and rarely do people actually run with the ideas let alone slay it like you're doing on this one.  Very very awesome.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

JimRoy said:


> I have a few more pieces almost completed on the 53 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike. I still have to wet sand these pieces, clear coat, wet sand and buff.  The chrome shop should be done in 2-3 weeks. Thanks for looking.  Jim
> View attachment 1413902



I was a little confused at first with the chrome on the fender and frame, but now I see what you're shooting for, and I'm stoked to see the end result! This bike's going to be awesome! I love the extra attention to detail on the head badge with the wood grain and dark red pinstriping. How'd you get the wood grain to look so real?


----------



## JimRoy

Bike from the Dead said:


> I was a little confused at first with the chrome on the fender and frame, but now I see what you're shooting for, and I'm stoked to see the end result! This bike's going to be awesome! I love the extra attention to detail on the head badge with the wood grain and dark red pinstriping. How'd you get the wood grain to look so real?



Thanks.  It’s amazing how many of the 53 Buick Estate Wagon details I was able to capture in the Colorflow.  I’m sure it’s hard to tell my vision at this stage. Hope it looks good when assembled.  Jim


----------



## JimRoy

tacochris said:


> Wow man, I just love it.  I see these types of threads all the time and rarely do people actually run with the ideas let alone slay it like you're doing on this one.  Very very awesome.



Thanks Chris.  It’s you and Bikes from the Dead that gave me the idea so I couldn’t let you down  I give you two all the credit.   It’s been a lot of fun.  Jim


----------



## tacochris

JimRoy said:


> Thanks Chris.  It’s you and Bikes from the Dead that gave me the idea so I couldn’t let you down  I give you two all the credit.   It’s been a lot of fun.  Jim



Well that's just awesome!  I have a 50 autocycle I secretly wanna do that too but havent had the cajones but seeing your follow thru is pretty amazing!


----------



## JimRoy

I researched and ended up using the 3M Di-Noc vinyl.  It’s what is used in automotive and when installed correctly with primer, it’s stuck like paint, but doesn’t chip. Even better.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

JimRoy said:


> Thanks.  It’s amazing how many of the 53 Buick Estate Wagon details I was able to capture in the Colorflow.  I’m sure it’s hard to tell my vision at this stage. Hope it looks good when assembled.  Jim



You're welcome! I think you've done an incredible job so far. I'm sure it'll turn out great!


JimRoy said:


> Thanks Chris.  It’s you and Bikes from the Dead that gave me the idea so I couldn’t let you down  I give you two all the credit.   It’s been a lot of fun.  Jim



Wow, thanks @JimRoy! I'm glad you're enjoying the build. I can hardly wait to see the end result!


----------



## JimRoy

This is a TacoChris, Bike from the Dead and JimRoy creation.  It really is...  Once I get the chrome back in will only take a couple of days to assemble and do the final touch up.  There are always a few chips during assembly.


----------



## JimRoy

tacochris said:


> Well that's just awesome!  I have a 50 autocycle I secretly wanna do that too but havent had the cajones but seeing your follow thru is pretty amazing!



Thanks and we would love to see you do it.


----------



## JimRoy

Bike from the Dead said:


> I was a little confused at first with the chrome on the fender and frame, but now I see what you're shooting for, and I'm stoked to see the end result! This bike's going to be awesome! I love the extra attention to detail on the head badge with the wood grain and dark red pinstriping. How'd you get the wood grain to look so real?



The chrome trim that flows up the side and front fender of the 53 Buick Estate Wagon, flows up the chain guard, frame and front fender of the Colorflow.  Once assembled, I hope the comparison between the two rides can be seen.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

JimRoy said:


> The chrome trim that flows up the side and front fender of the 53 Buick Estate Wagon, flows up the chain guard, frame and front fender of the Colorflow.  Once assembled, I hope the comparison between the two rides can be seen.



I actually recognized that when I followed the line of chrome on the front fender and pretended it was placed next to the frame and chain guard. It just took me a moment to catch it. I already have an idea of how it'll look when fully assembled, and that just makes me all the more excited for the end result! Sorry if that sounded worse than I meant for it too.


----------



## JimRoy

Bike from the Dead said:


> I actually recognized that when I followed the line of chrome on the front fender and pretended it was placed next to the frame and chain guard. It just took me a moment to catch it. I already have an idea of how it'll look when fully assembled, and that just makes me all the more excited for the end result! Sorry if that sounded worse than I meant for it too.



It didn’t sound bad.  I’m just excited to share it with everyone.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Simply superb!!!


----------



## JimRoy

I got my frame clearcoated this past weekend and I’m hoping to get it wet sanded this week and buffed to a brilliant shine.  If so I will start assembly and post some pictures. I’m still waiting on my chrome shop and hoping to get a call within the next couple of weeks.  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

Started assembly today.  I will be glad when the chrome is done.  Lots more eye candy before it’s completed.  The wrap around fender brackets will be chrome. I will rough install the tank tomorrow so you can get an idea what it will look like.  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy

While I’m STILL waiting on the chrome to get completed (should be in the next couple of weeks), I stared working on the batwing light.  Viewing from the rear, the left light assembly is original.  Tech549 gave me a socket base and reflector and I fabricated everything else for the right.  I only spent a couple of hours on it so it’s not perfect, but solid.  I will send more pictures this week as I get more done.  Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## Superman1984

This bike will be art work & skills in motion😍🤤


----------



## OZ1972

STUNNING WORK A TRUE ARTIST & PERFECTIONIST A +++++++++


----------



## tech549

any updates jim??


----------



## JimRoy

tech549 said:


> any updates jim??



Yes.  I picked up all the chromed parts this morning.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

JimRoy said:


> Yes.  I picked up all the chromed parts this morning.  Thanks for asking.



SWEET!


----------



## JimRoy

I started assembly today.  I hope to have the big reveal by the end of the week. I need to install the custom ports in the tank, make adjustments, touch up the paint after assembly and install the batwing light.   Thanks for looking.  JimRoy


----------



## palepainter

This is an amazing build.  Love the concept and the paintwork is fantastic ..


----------



## Superman1984

JimRoy said:


> I started assembly today.  I hope to have the big reveal by the end of the week. I need to install the custom ports in the tank, make adjustments, touch up the paint after assembly and install the batwing light.   Thanks for looking.  JimRoy
> View attachment 1445022



I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm Lovin' that shade of Red bike 🤤

Amazing job, Art in the making & Beautiful bike you're turning out👍🏻👍🏻😎


----------



## Drzdave58

That’s a jaw dropper!


----------



## tacochris

Boy o boy when you attach to a plan, you really knock it out of the park.  The aesthetic, style and execution is better than I could have hoped for.


----------



## brwstrmgmt

Wonderful work!  Stunning bike!


----------



## JimRoy

I finally got the 53 Higgins tribute bike completed.  I’m going to have my photographer take some professional pictures, but I didn’t want to wait another week to post.  I hope you like it.  Many thanks to those who gave me the idea to do a tribute bike.  I started the project last Dec. 1st.  I can’t begin to tell you how many hours I worked on it.  I built and trued the wheels, covered the leather seat, spent several weeks on the graphic design, designed a custom chain guard, etc.. Look closely..., there are many graphic similarities to the 53 Buick.  My next project is a Schwinn Black Phanton.


----------



## GTs58

OMG! What a stunning piece of rolling art! Well done. 👍


----------



## SoBayRon

Absolutely Beautiful! BEYOND a nice job and thanks for sharing the progress with us as well.


----------



## ian

JimRoy said:


> I finally got the 53 Higgins tribute bike completed.  I’m going to have my photographer take some professional pictures, but I didn’t want to wait another week to post.  I hope you like it.  Many thanks to those who gave me the idea to do a tribute bike.  I started the project last Dec. 1st.  I can’t begin to tell you how many hours I worked on it.  I built and trued the wheels, covered the leather seat, spent several weeks on the graphic design, designed a custom chain guard, etc.. Look closely..., there are many graphic similarities to the 53 Buick.  My next project is a Schwinn Black Phanton.
> View attachment 1448455View attachment 1448461
> View attachment 1448443
> 
> View attachment 1448444
> 
> View attachment 1448445
> 
> View attachment 1448446
> View attachment 1448449
> 
> View attachment 1448450
> 
> View attachment 1448451
> 
> View attachment 1448453
> 
> View attachment 1448454



Dayum!! The closer I look the more I see........Fantastic work!!


----------



## JimRoy

I have a couple of builds waiting on me, but in my spare time I’m going to finish the batwing light and do something to match these spinners.


----------



## rollfaster

WoW, this is absolutely mind blowing. Your work is impeccable!!


----------



## tech549

outstanding!!!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

You knocked it out of the park Jim! That Colorflow looks fantastic! I can't wait to see the finishing touches you have in mind for it!


----------

